# HCC 4 free nights offer



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 5, 2007)

Although we previously discussed (on TUG) the 21 vs 25 night plan...here is the official HCC news release from today:

--------------------------------

Would an additional 4 nights at one of High Country Club's luxurious properties add more value to your membership?

As you may know, on March 1, 2007, High Country Club increased the number of nights for its Affiliate membership to 25 nights. As a current Affiliate member, you can upgrade your membership to 25 nights, by simply paying the new annual dues of $5,400 - it's that simple!

Please contact Heath Kirschner if you are interested in upgrading your membership: 303.991.2300 or (Toll-Free) 866.991.2301.

We appreciate everyone's support in making High Country Club one of the premier destination clubs in the world!

--------------------------------

My New math:
If you joined for $30k, then the average nightly cost is now $276 per night
If you joined for $20k, then the average nightly cost is now $256 per night


----------



## Bourne (Mar 5, 2007)

I spoke to Heath last week regarding the same and it is currently in the works.


----------



## Laura7811 (Mar 5, 2007)

I have been thinking alot about it. I think we will go ahead and do it. It does seem like a good deal. 

Bill ,I'm sue you did a new cost per night, I can't find it......

Laura


----------



## Bourne (Mar 5, 2007)

There is a neat tool that I have been using for the cost per night analysis.

http://www.heliumreport.com/destination-clubs/costpernight-online-calculator-000504.php


----------



## Laura7811 (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks...........
Just found Bill's new math thread, reading that now. and will check out your link too.......:whoopie:


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 5, 2007)

I have seen the calculator before...but I like simple math.

$30,000 buy-in lost opportunity @5% = $1500 per year
$5400 MF per year
Total yearly cost = $6,900
Divided by 25 nights = $276 per night

I do NOT include the 20% loss of initial capital as that will affect the nightly cost depending on how long you are a member...but must TUGers will probably want to pass their HCC membership down to their kids!


----------



## SamH (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi everyone,

We just booked our first stay at HCC at Copper Mountain for the week after President's Day and it was so easy. Most of the ski properties were still available.

I have a different take on the extra 4 days. We signed up for the 21 day package and will not be adding the extra 4 days. The long term reservations are worth much more to us (we have 4 school age children) than the advanced reservations. Since we do not get President's Week off in Georgia, we pull our kids out of school for one week to ski (because we know what is really important to us). We do not plan on travelling to HCC properties during holidays so we can make 2 reservations 12 months out. As an affiliate member, 2/3 of our time can be planned long-term. This is a much better percentage than the other memberships and we do not want to dilute it by buying more advanced reservation weeks. Also, living on the east coast, where there are only a handful of properties, I am not yet sure how available the properties will be within the 60 day window for 4 day reservations.

This, of course, is our take based on our family's situation, which is not the same as everyone elses.

Thanks.

Sam


----------



## travelguy (Mar 6, 2007)

*East Coast High Country Club members*



SamH said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We just booked our first stay at HCC at Copper Mountain for the week after President's Day and it was so easy. Most of the ski properties were still available.
> 
> ...



Sam,

You will absolutely LOVE the High Country Club Copper property.  The web site pictures don't do it justice.  The property is directly over the skier area at the American Eagle and American Flyer lifts.  Also important is the big Starbucks that is about 25 steps in the other direction!

We live on the East coast also and have talked to High Country Club about more properties on the East Coast.  They are very aware and this is a priority for them.  Additionally, they know that beach and city properties are needed in their property portfolio.  I am finding that the 60 day window for East Coast properties is pretty good since most High Country Club members are still from the West coast.  I'm also able to find good airfares at 60 days for most High Country Club properties.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 6, 2007)

What is High Country Club?  I'm just a nosey Southern California gal


----------



## steve b (Mar 6, 2007)

*How are the 25 days allocated in the Affiliate Membership?*

Does anyone Know how the 25 days are split up for various reservation types?
I am assuming one 7 day long term, one 7 day holiday, one 7 day 90 day in advance reservation,  How can you use the extra 4 days?
steve b


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 6, 2007)

steve b said:


> Does anyone Know how the 25 days are split up for various reservation types?
> I am assuming one 7 day long term, one 7 day holiday, one 7 day 90 day in advance reservation,  How can you use the extra 4 days?
> steve b



you are correct...the extra 4 nights are classified as: 

Advanced Reservations: 
Reservations made between 60 - 90 days and are for a 7 night minimum. Within 60 days of the booking date, reservations can be made for a minimum of 4 nights. If a holiday is still available within 90 days, members can reserve the holiday and not have it count as their holiday reservation.


----------



## travelguy (Mar 7, 2007)

*What is High Country Club?*



Cathyb said:


> What is High Country Club?  I'm just a nosey Southern California gal



Cathy,

High Country Club is a Destination Club whose niche has been relatively affordable pricing and good value.  The Club offers memberships for luxury resort properties at ski, golf, beach and city locations throughout the world.  High Country Club offers memberships of 3 1/2 weeks to 6 1/2 weeks of property use per year.  The Club purchases an additional Million dollar (approx) property every time 7 or so new members join the club.  The price of High Country Club memberships goes up as new properties are added for members use.  Therefore, the value of High Country Club membership goes up as more members join and more properties are added.  I believe this is the logical evolution of leisure travel for people like us who have owned timeshares, desire better quality accommodations and may have more time to travel than we previously had.

This is a very simplified summary of High Country Club and Destination Clubs.  You can find more information at www.highcountryclub.com.  The people at High Country Club are great to talk to and will answer any of your questions without the sales pitch we've become accustomed to as timeshare owners.

Hope this helps answer your question.


----------



## Bourne (Mar 8, 2007)

I finally bit the bullet and upgraded to 25 days. 

Now the big one. Should I upgrade to Private in the next few years. I will not need or be able to completely use the extra days till 2012  but '09 is only three years away from that.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 9, 2007)

Bourne said:


> I finally bit the bullet and upgraded to 25 days.
> 
> Now the big one. Should I upgrade to Private in the next few years. I will not need or be able to completely use the extra days till 2012  but '09 is only three years away from that.



I had HCC add a 3-year upgrade to private member for about $10k into my contract.


----------



## Bourne (Mar 9, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I had HCC add a 3-year upgrade to private member for about $10k into my contract.



That is a great price point and timeline that you received for an upgrade.  

IMHO, if you can use the days, an upgrade is almost a no brainer down the line.


----------



## Laura7811 (Mar 9, 2007)

Well guys I upgraded to the 25 nights . It's really a win win situation for me. I have 3 days left this year and as you know 3 days is hard to use, So,even if I don't use all 4 of the upgrade I can always take a 4 or 5 day vaca. Does that make sense? 

My membership year ends in sept. and I will definately use all 3 weeks next year. Like most of you i just need to unload a Timeshare 

Laura


----------

